

Show HN: Find good SciFi books based on their score (AngularJS project) - offsky
http://www.novelade.com/

======
papaf
Is the data old? Lexicon by Max Barry is missing and its hardly an unknown
novel:

A New York Times Summer Beach Read An Amazon Best Science Fiction & Fantasy
Pick June 2013 A Best of June iBookstore Pick A Time Magazine "What to Read
Now" Pick A Huffington Post Best Book of Summer 2013 A Salon "Summer's Best
Reads" A Hollywood Reporter "Buzzy Books for Hollywood's Reading List" A
Pittsburgh Post Gazette Beach Read A Kirkus Ten Best Novels for Summer Reading
2013

I imagine it should make it onto a list of scifi books.

------
offsky
Novelade.com only tracks the major SciFi awards (Nebula, Hugo, etc) so a book
that wins a different award will not show up in our list. The point of
Novelade is not to track every book ever written. Just those that win a major
award.

------
chris-at
Nice idea but I can't find any of the scifi books I recently read.

